# Lyapunov transcendental etudes



## rach3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm new on this forum. I was wondering if someone could rank the Lyapunov transcendental etudes by difficulty. I will tackle one of these soon. Thank you!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

They're all hard obviously but (from a listening point of view only - they're some way beyond what I can do, at least at this stage) I'd have said no.1 was a tad "easier" than any of its companions. My guess is that different pianists will have different views on how to rank the rest, depending on the strengths and weaknesses of their respective techniques.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I've never heard of these etudes or of *Lyapunov* before, so I've obviously not heard them either.

But I just found them on YouTube and find them rather pleasant.

Based on a random sampling of them they look pretty difficult overall. I'd struggle with them.

I'm an excellent sightreader, but not for stuff of this complexity (although I could certainly give a credible rendition of the middle of No. 3). Offhand though, I'd say that Lyapunov had some large hands . . . he writes a lot of tenths for the left hand in fast passages - I'd have to work awfully hard to make them "clean", although I'd probably just roll 'em instead.

No. 4 looks pretty daunting.


----------

